# Coopering and Making Barrel Staves



## flyingoak (Nov 21, 2009)

Gents,
I have not been able to find anything on how to construct staves for a barrel. Any resources you know of that lay out and cut the staves for a barrel?

Thanks in advance,
Harold


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I used to make conga drums. It's real hard to get right.

Coopering is a traditional craft done by hand and eye and
experience. Machines that make barrel staves are highly
specialized.

There are several alternative approaches. One is to pattern
cut the bevels and steam the staves as one unit held at one
end by a hoop and use other hoops and round clamps
to bend the staves and close the barrel.

Another method is to pre-bend the staves, then cut the 
bevels on a big radial arm saw with a jig using linear 
bearings to carry the stave through the angled blade. 
This method was described to me by owner of 
"Fat Congas".

Some guys pattern-cut the stave bevels, steam bend the
staves and put them in drying racks, then assemble without 
using steam or heat in the assembly process as per method 1.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

I have something on my site that may help:

http://mysite.verizon.net/v.hayden/bucket.htm


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would suggest looking through these blogs

http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/series/3522

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/20676


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Buckets are not barrels. Buckets are easy, I have made a few but not barrels! 
A search should find the info you require. Places like http://www.ukcraftfairs.com/coopering.asp


----------

